# Are Artificial Nails or Nail Designs Passe'?



## speerrituall1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, over the years like most I've worn "tips." Very often I chose a design, but placed it on one nail of each hand. Finally 2 years ago, I'd had enough. I went through the grow out period--weak, fragile, thin nails and swear I'll never do it again! I love my natural nails, their nice and strong. :icon_love When I see someone with vampire nails it looks dated.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello,

Your Notepad is awesome!! Beautiful photos


----------



## monniej (Dec 30, 2005)

i had the exact experience and don't think i'll ever go back to wearing tips.


----------



## Cirean (Dec 30, 2005)

They're still in style in my neighborhood :icon_chee


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 30, 2005)

The talons with the over the top airbrushing on every nail never looked good, but the tasteful french manicure look is nice.


----------



## kaeisme (Dec 30, 2005)

I have to admit that if they are done well, they look nice. I would be too lazy to keep the update on them.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 30, 2005)

I personally like them but I have no problem growing my own nails so I don't bother.


----------



## L281173 (Dec 31, 2005)

I've never had tips, but I used to wrap my nails many years ago. I find that my nails are much prettier and healthier with just a regular manicure. I used to love hand painting and airbrush in my 20s. But now its like "BEEN THERE DONE THAT." I've learned that less is more.

Even though wraps give the nail a pretty shape, its harmful to the nail bed.:icon_cool


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah me too. I get them doen once and a while but my nails grow so fast that its not even worth it.


----------



## David (Nov 20, 2006)

I wore the French manicure acrylics for a long time. I just got tired of running to the salon so often. I quit wearing them, let my natural nails grow out and I love how nice they look. Acrylics are still very popular and they are beautiful, but I just found them to be a pain after a while.


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 20, 2006)

I've been yearning to get acrylic nails again. My real nails are very thin and won't grow past a certain length (I'm sure because of having fake nails in the past), but I love the way they look. I get them really really short though, square tip, and either plain old French manicure or a nice polish - I used to do the crazy airbrushing/wild colors business, but imho that is definitely out of style.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Nov 20, 2006)

ditto.

i feel like i need acrylics because my nails don't even come up to the tip of my finger--ever. but my hands look nicer with VERY short artificial nails (barely over the tip of my fingers).

i think the talons with neon colors AND airbrush AND rhinestones are definately out (were they ever 'in'?)

conservative is best in this situation...


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 21, 2006)

Even when I got my nails done, I always had them super short...


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 27, 2007)

i prefer the long tips w/ designs on each nail

my nails are pretty strong and healthy...if i wanted them short i'd wear my real ones lol that's the whole point of getting something fake...i'd do something i don't normally do

i can grow my nails long but don't since its high -maintenance, &amp; they look fine when they're a lil past the finger...plus they're a pain when they start to break off and chip after a while


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2007)

if you get the scuplture nails they dont damage them as bad, tips glue and to much fileing or drilling will wreck havoc on your nails its good to take them off every 6 weeks and give them a break. mine grow so fast and there hard i really dont need them. but they are pretty i love the boogie nights acrylic


----------



## DesertDiva (Jan 27, 2007)

*I'll tell you what is passe: My nail bitten fingernails au naturale. Talk about unsightly to say the least! I've been a nail biter all my life. My only true addiction I can't seem to lick. Artificial nails are my saving grace in the work force/public eye in particular. Plus they make ME feel better about my appearance, and that is the main thing. I have always worn my nails very short and have had the French manicured look for many years now. Lately I've been wearing the nail bed part with a type of clear flesh toned pinkish acrylic with lots of iridescent glitters in it, and white tips, with gel on top. Love it. Makes them look nice and shiny for WEEKS. I'm complimented on them all the time everywhere I go.*


----------



## itsoktoblush (Feb 25, 2007)

Having manicured nails whether they are natural or artificial are part of a well groomed individual. I think it's all preference in how you wear them. As for dated looks I don't play into that, a person with attitude and confidence can wear anything and pull it off, just look at Gwen Stefani, she wears long red ones sometimes and it looks great. It works for her.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 27, 2007)

I like sculptured nails but tips can be done by hand I think it's called handmade acrylics but it's no drills just a buff to dull the shine then the tip is applied, SO much gentler.


----------

